# Purchasing a vehicle in Mexico



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anyone have an experience purchasing a vehicle in Mexico? I plan on purchasing 2 trucks or SUV types for my new business venture.
Jeff


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

RPBHaas said:


> Does anyone have an experience purchasing a vehicle in Mexico? I plan on purchasing 2 trucks or SUV types for my new business venture.
> Jeff


It's pretty much routine like in the US. 
If you are not familiar with Mexican documents, I would suggest having an attorney check over the documentation and double check the VIN and engine numbers in more than a few places.
And then be prepared to stand in long lines to get the registration, plates, etc.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you buying new or used vehicles?????


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We bought our smart car from a MB dealership in Guadalajara. Picked it out, paid for it and the dealer delivered it to our home in Chapala with plates & paperwork all done.
A friend just sold a van to another friend, here in Chapala, it took about 15 minutes at the office of the 'recaudadora', where you register vehicles, pay traffic fines, etc.
Basically, you need all the 'paper trail' of the vehicle's history of ownership; pedimiento and tarjeta de circulacion, proving that there are no liens; then it's a piece of cake.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought a 2006 VW Lupo for $65,000 pesos . The paperwork was signed with a bill of sale . The next day we went and re-regestered the car .


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

In 2009, I bought a VW Crossfox with 70% down. I was given the necessary papers to register the vehicle and get plates. Took them to the Hacienda and picked up the tax form and paid the tax at the bank. Returned and picked up the registration card and plates. Three payments later, I was given the Factura (title).


----------

